# Nice Corvette



## mickeyc (Feb 5, 2016)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5431061078.html


Mike


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 5, 2016)

That's a fake white Vette,meaning it's a total repaint with incorrect decals.


----------



## how (Feb 5, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5431061078.html
> 
> 
> Mike





island schwinn said:


> That's a fake white Vette,meaning it's a total repaint with incorrect decals.



Yes it is fake and he bought it off craigslist not an estate sale find, I corresponded with the lady he bought it from before he bought it. We talked about this bike before.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2016)

Improper restoration


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Improper restoration




I would call it an incorrect attempt of a restoration. Seat and pedals are incorrect also. But they are Schwinn parts!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I would call it an incorrect attempt of a restoration. Seat and pedals are incorrect also. But they are Schwinn parts!




I think you're comparing a red delicious apple to a granny smith apple. That bike has been refurbished, but no matter what spin the seller puts on it, it's still an incorrect or improper restoration. On top of that, he has no documentation to PROVE this was a white '59 Corvette PRIOR to restoration. With rare vehicles of any kind, documentation is key.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2016)

Still, worth that in parts.

Darcie


----------



## how (Feb 5, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Still, worth that in parts.
> 
> Darcie



how do u figure that bike is worth a 1000 parted out?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2016)

Well because I've parted many of them out. And I keep track of what they net. And I don't even part out nice ones. This one has two nice racks, front has the tag, rear has 4 tips, that's almost $300 right there. The speedo easy $150, the 3 speed s7''s if real nice can bring $200, seat $100, frame and fork $100. Calipers and shifter set up $100, bars/stem (if correct, this one has the ugly cheap Wald neck) $75, guard $50, fenders, depending on condition $50-200, that big S reflector easy $50+ if og, if repop $40, grips $35, tires if original or nice $30-75, pedals if decent $50-100+, badge, bearings sets, seat clamp, post, chainring/crank/chain...we're at over $1500. "How"s that for an answer? 
Darcie


----------



## how (Feb 5, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Well because I've parted many of them out. And I keep track of what they net. And I don't even part out nice ones. This one has two nice racks, front has the tag, rear has 4 tips, that's almost $300 right there. The speedo easy $150, the 3 speed s7''s if real nice can bring $200, seat $100, frame and fork $100. Calipers and shifter set up $100, bars/stem (if correct, this one has the ugly cheap Wald neck) $75, guard $50, fenders, depending on condition $50-200, that big S reflector easy $50+ if og, if repop $40, grips $35, tires if original or nice $30-75, pedals if decent $50-100+, badge, bearings sets, seat clamp, post, chainring/crank/chain...we're at over $1500. "How"s that for an answer?
> Darcie



my collection just  went up about three fold, with your prices lol in fact I could keep most of it just sell the racks at your prices and get more than I paid for most of them


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2016)

how said:


> my collection just  went up about three fold, with your prices lol in fact I could keep most of it just sell the racks at your prices and get more than I paid for most of them




Well there you go! And you don't have to take my word for it, or think those are just "my" prices- check ebay's Sold prices.
Darcie


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 6, 2016)

Dang Darcie, $200 for 3-speed S-7's? That there's good incentive to buy up all the 10 buck Schwinn Racers for the hubs to replace bunches of S-7 regular hubs and metal scrap the rest. Ka-Ching!


----------



## spoker (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Dang Darcie, $200 for 3-speed S-7's? That there's good incentive to buy up all the 10 buck Schwinn Racers for the hubs to replace bunches of S-7 regular hubs and metal scrap the rest. Ka-Ching!


----------



## spoker (Feb 6, 2016)

nice[imean nice]center stamped s7s with the correct date and big front hub,ya $200 ez,and wanna guess onna set pf s2s with the right date aluminum 3spd hub?ya know the old sayin,you can buy the oats b4 the horse eats em or after,which ever plate ya wanna step up to....or in


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff54, Unfortunately most S-7's would not bring $200, they have to be mint or nearly mint,and most will have dings or chrome loss and bring maybe $75-$100 for a set, maybe more if they're 3 speed ones, assuming hubs are good.

Swapping out hubs requires too much effort, possibly new spokes, truing, not something I'd be interested in. And BTW I was using the white Corvette posted as a reference for what top condition parts bring- not average or fair condition parts. BIG difference. As I said before- go on ebay and check parts prices "Sold". Over and Out.
Darcie


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Jeff54, Unfortunately most S-7's would not bring $200, they have to be mint or nearly mint,and most will have dings or chrome loss and bring maybe $75-$100 for a set, maybe more if they're 3 speed ones, assuming hubs are good.
> 
> Swapping out hubs requires too much effort, possibly new spokes, truing, not something I'd be interested in. And BTW I was using the white Corvette posted as a reference for what top condition parts bring- not average or fair condition parts. BIG difference. As I said before- go on ebay and check parts prices "Sold". Over and Out.
> Darcie





Ah shoot, ya went and spoiled it. Just when I thought I'd found a use for all those Racers out there, geez.

(aside: if those rims are original to the seat and grips, I doubt they're_ that sweet_.  )


----------



## spoker (Feb 6, 2016)

might not have been an og white bike,but its a dam nice bike,if i was gonn restore a vette id do it in white,all schwinns wear white really well,the bike would certainly be worth 1/2 what they are askin for someone who is not concernd about pedigree but just wants a nice bike,somtomes i think we get to much into this collecting deal donr see all sides


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 6, 2016)

spoker said:


> might not have been an og white bike,but its a dam nice bike,if i was gonn restore a vette id do it in white,all schwinns wear white really well,the bike would certainly be worth 1/2 what they are askin for someone who is not concernd about pedigree but just wants a nice bike,somtomes i think we get to much into this collecting deal donr see all sides




Agree completely. I love the white too, and I wasn't afraid to mix things up a bit on this one, a cross breed American-Corvette, but all original Schwinn parts (except for the pedals in this pic). Schwinn never made a middleweight ladies bike with a tank and 3 speed (why??), and it took cutting up a boys' Typhoon 3 speed frame and welding the 3 speed rear brace on the girl's frame (because I needed the girl's frame with the tank brackets) but it was worth it to me.

This is one of my favorite riders, and tho another collector may not appreciate my artistic license, doesn't matter if you never plan to sell it 

Darcie



 .


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2016)

Very attractive bike Darcie.


----------



## spoker (Feb 6, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Agree completely. I love the white too, and I wasn't afraid to mix things up a bit on this one, a cross breed American-Corvette, but all original Schwinn parts (except for the pedals in this pic). Schwinn never made a middleweight ladies bike with a tank and 3 speed (why??), and it took cutting up a boys' Typhoon 3 speed frame and welding the 3 speed rear brace on the girl's frame (because I needed the girl's frame with the tank brackets) but it was worth it to me.
> 
> This is one of my favorite riders, and tho another collector may not appreciate my artistic license, doesn't matter if you never plan to sell it
> 
> ...



what an outstanding bike,the bike world has many facets,this is a perfect example of the one i like the best,imagine it and then do it,1 of a kinds dont get enough reconition


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2016)

I would always be very careful when buying a white vette.The are starting to be like GTO's in the car world.There are more GTO's now then were produced thanks to buttheads taking an old Le Mans and turning it into a GTO.


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2016)

vincev said:


> I would always be very careful when buying a white vette.The are starting to be like GTO's in the car world.There are more GTO's now then were produced thanks to buttheads taking an old Le Mans and turning it into a GTO.




Worse than that, are the guys that take old GTO's from the car world and turn them into white corvettes in the bike world!


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Worse than that, are the guys that take old GTO's from the car world and turn them into white corvettes in the bike world!



Kind of like using the hood of your truck as a display case.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Agree completely. I love the white too, and I wasn't afraid to mix things up a bit on this one, a cross breed American-Corvette, but all original Schwinn parts (except for the pedals in this pic). Schwinn never made a middleweight ladies bike with a tank and 3 speed (why??), and it took cutting up a boys' Typhoon 3 speed frame and welding the 3 speed rear brace on the girl's frame (because I needed the girl's frame with the tank brackets) but it was worth it to me.
> 
> This is one of my favorite riders, and tho another collector may not appreciate my artistic license, doesn't matter if you never plan to sell it
> 
> ...




Huh, Doesn't look military to me; 1964 Schwinn Deluxe 'American-Vet'
Hopefully that Typhon ya killed for that, was a boys. [grin]

And here ya go, I took the liberty of making it a Corvette [grin];


----------



## spoker (Feb 9, 2016)

since when shouldnt you use the hood of yer truck to take pics,boy there goes my day,f..k!


----------

